# Charging 24v/36v batteries



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

With the 24 and 36 volt lithium batteries out now how is everyone charging them? I see the Power Pole Charge has diagrams for wiring for onboard charging but can't find much from others. Minn Kota charges lithium in their PCL series but only 12v. Any tech tips or suggested products are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

You should check with the battery manufacture for the recommended charging specifications.

I just happen to be looking into batteries for a 24v MK trolling motor.









Dakota Lithium 24v 54Ah Deep Cycle Marine Trolling Motor Battery Set - Dakota Lithium Batteries


The 24v DL 54Ah battery is optimal for 24 volt trolling motors w/ <80 lbs of thrust, or boats where weight is at a premium. Ideal for deep cycle applications in marine environments where you need lots of power for a long time.




dakotalithium.com





This is for using two 12V 54 ah batteries
*CHARGE*
15 A max, 14 V max

For a single 36 volt battery
*CHARGE*
31.5 A max, 42 V max recommended. Included is a 36v 8 amp LiFePO4 compatible charger (8 hour charge time). Upgrade to a 36v 18 amp charger for 140% faster charge time!

11 year warranty on the above batteries.
Haven't read the warranty policy yet but bet it's pro-rated.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I just found some 100 ah agm's for about $175.00 each.
Two agm's weight about 90 pounds more than the two 54 ah Lithium's.
About $600.00 less than the Lithium's and I shouldn't have to wait 4 to 6 weeks to get them...... decisions


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

That's an awesome price on the 100a agm's! I'm shopping the lithiums and they're all over the board from around $500 up to almost $3k for pretty similar specs. I see some have bluetooth and a BMS. I've seen articles that seemed to imply that all lithiums have a BMS. Some of the brands I've looked at include: Relion, Dakota Lithium, Lithium Hub, Lithium Pros, Battle Born and AmpedOutdoors. The Power Pole Charge battery charger will do exactly what I want but it costs $1300.


----------



## Thefishingchef (Nov 27, 2018)

Stay farrrrr away from Dakota Lithium. Been down that terrible road. I’ve got a 24v 80 amp amped outdoors battery. It does a hell of a job. Comes with a very nice onboard charger and was shipped the same day.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

@Thefishingchef I've heard more negative comments on DL than any of the others. The complaints I saw were related to delivery and then some warranty returns. Didn't see much directly on their performance. I presume that 11 year warranty is pro-rated. I wish JL Marine would make one.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I think it was $960.00 total for two Dakota Lithium 54's.
Significantly less than some of the other brands and noticed that others are also saying 4 to 6 weeks out for delivery. I also noticed they got negative comments which is troubling.

I'd like to see all imported products say it'd imported prominently and from where.
It should be told in the "ads" and also with the price, and again at "check-out".

btw, back to charging, somewhere I read the voltage the charger puts out is important to changing lithium's properly. Considering the investment going to lithium if I go that route I'll get a charger that they recommend. I'll make up my mind next day or so.


----------

